# They built another Avro!



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Check this out!
http://www.spacecast.com/videoplayer_2817.aspx

or on this page on the right side if the above link isn't working

http://www.spacecast.com/hypaspace.aspx


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!


----------

